# Pet photography



## caru photos (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello dog lovers!
My husband and I have recently set up a studio photography business but also do location shoots too!we are looking to extend our portfolio and being animal/dog lovers ourselves(our family pets are a samoyed and a border collie) we were considering pet photography,and we were wondering if anyone would be interested?my email is [email protected] for any enquiries!x


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

When placing a spamming advert with the hope to attract customers in a forum as a newbie did you not consider posting a good example of your work?

Maybe contributing to the forum in some way, maybe by offering some tips for capturing the ideal pose? 

You might consider my response harsh but I clicked hoping for something interesting and was sucked into reading an advert. 


Business tips for free: 
Consider advertise with local dog groomers - update their portfolio/posters for free in return for referrals or commission.

Lot's of doggie start-up business web sites have really crappy images on their sites - a project to tart them up would be worthwhile - might not make a fortune through.


----------



## Tillabrador (Oct 22, 2011)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> When placing a spamming advert with the hope to attract customers in a forum as a newbie did you not consider posting a good example of your work?
> 
> Maybe contributing to the forum in some way, maybe by offering some tips for capturing the ideal pose?
> 
> ...


Very true indeed, you currently have a post count of 1. It is quite obvious you just joined the forum to advertise this.


----------

